
PayPal: That Debit Card You Didn’t Ask For - ruang
https://chrisbanescu.com/blog/2019/09/paypal-heres-that-debit-card-you-didnt-ask-for/
======
4cao
The (secret) opt-out URL is:
[https://www.paypal.com/nothanks](https://www.paypal.com/nothanks)

Don't you just love it when businesses trying to push something you don't need
and never asked for make you choose "No, thanks" for their pestering to stop.
How about simply: "No!" (possibly with an exclamation mark)

In PayPal's case, a firm "no" without a "thanks" just redirects to their
Norwegian website: [https://www.paypal.com/no](https://www.paypal.com/no)

So to opt-out you still have to thank them. Maybe I shouldn't give them any
ideas but they could even spin it as "millions of PayPal customers express
their gratitude for debit card offer."

